# How to be a STUD !



## Maidrite (Nov 7, 2005)

But Not only tell Her you LOVE HER , IT IS MORE IMPORTANT THAT YOU SHOW HER WITH YOUR EVERYDAY ACTIONS and TIME, THIS IS WHAT WILL LAST FOREVER !...............................














BARBARA







THIS IS THE WORLD ACCORDING TO MAIDRITE !!!!!!!


----------



## MJ (Nov 7, 2005)

Ok Maidrite... what did you do wrong now?  Are you trying to butter up Barbara for that new snowblower you told me about?


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 7, 2005)

hmmmmm  If he is longing for a snow blower, that must mean he has plans to move back to Iowa.  What do you know that I don't, MJ?   

 Barbara


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 7, 2005)

That is so sweet James!!


----------



## MJ (Nov 7, 2005)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> hmmmmm If he is longing for a snow blower, that must mean he has plans to move back to Iowa. What do you know that I don't, MJ?
> 
> Barbara


 
I ah... ahhh... Happy Birthday Barbara! 

LOL - I was just pickin on Maidrite. He's always PMing me about what a fine wife he has.


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 7, 2005)

MJ said:
			
		

> I ah... ahhh... Happy Birthday Barbara!
> 
> LOL - I was just pickin on Maidrite. He's always PMing me about what a fine wife he has.


 
Good save there, MJ


----------



## kadesma (Nov 7, 2005)

MJ said:
			
		

> I ah... ahhh... Happy Birthday Barbara!
> 
> LOL - I was just pickin on Maidrite. He's always PMing me about what a fine wife he has.


Nice dancing MJ 

kadesma


----------



## Maidrite (Nov 8, 2005)

Are you Kidding MJ, Barbara Knows I am not Buttering her up for a Snow Blower, We are Broke as a Joke, The Reason She married me wasn't Money I hope, If it was Heart then She Hit the Jackpot !  
Thats all the Treasure I had before Her !


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 8, 2005)

What a precious message Maidrite! I think that my Tony and you must be cut from the same cloth, as he adhere's to the make every day special - if only with the things you say to your wife - mentality. Barbara and James, you two are so fortunate to have one another!


----------



## Maidrite (Nov 9, 2005)

I Know I am ! 



 Now MJ about that Snow Blower, What Kind are we Talking about ? John Deere maybe ?   Oh Well We don't  get much snow here anyway and it melts over night, But I could use a New Pull Behind Broadcast Spreader for my Lawn Tractor Those stupid Fire Ants !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

